# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment citer une partie de message ?

## Tolia 59

Bonjour  tous.
J'ai pluch le mode d'emploi du forum.
Malgr les immenses efforts dploys par les membres, pour en rendre le plus agrable possible l'utilisation, je me suis achopp  trois boutons : "Citer", "multi-citation" et "Editer".
J'aimerais connatre, au travers d'un exemple, la manipulation prcise de ces outils.

Cordialement.

Tolia 59

----------


## Loceka

Moi je ne vois pas le rapport entre ton titre et le contenu du post.  ::koi:: 

Quoi qu'il en soit a marche comme a :
Bouton diter : il n'est prsent que sur tes propres posts dans une dure de 3 jours aprs l'envoie du post. Il permet de rectifier (corriger, ajouter des informations, ...) le message.Bouton citer : il permet d'ajouter une nouvelle rponse en citant le message d'une autre personneBouton multiciter : il permet de choisir quels messages citer quand on cliquera sur "Ajouter une rponse"

Quant  citer une partie d'un message c'est simple : aprs avoir cit ou multicit un/des message(s), il suffit de supprimer le contenu qu'on ne veut pas voir apparatre.

----------


## Aniki

C'est expliqu ici.

Si tu ne veux citer qu'une personne, tu cliques sur le bouton "Citer" correspondant au message que tu veux citer.
Et si tu ne veux en citer qu'une partie, tu peux modifier le contenu situ entre les balises [/quote] et [quote].




> Quant  citer une partie d'un message c'est simple : aprs avoir cit ou multicit un/des message(s), il suffit de supprimer le contenu qu'on ne veut pas voir apparatre.


Et ventuellement en modifier le contenu pour lui faire dire ce qu'il n'a pas dit !  ::twisted::

----------

